# Suor Cristina ha vinto The Voice Italia 2014. Video del singolo.



## admin (6 Giugno 2014)

Suor Cristina Scuccia ha vinto l'edizione 2014 di The Voice Italia. Come ampiamente previsto, Suor Cristina si è aggiudicata la finalissima a due battendo Giacomo Voli.

Suor Cristina, oltre allo scettro di "The Voice Italia 2014" porta a casa un contratto discografico con la Universal. 


Ecco il singolo inedito di Suor Cristina, cantato nel corso della finale, dal titolo "Lungo La Riva" -) http://www.milanworld.net/suor-cris...lo-inedito-2014-video-vt18335.html#post477546


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2014)

Vittoria scontata. Suor Cristina è stata il fenomeno di questa edizione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2014)

Finale osceno, lei che recita il padre nostro assieme al pubblico...Pelù idolo quando la suora ha detto ringrazio chi sta lassù ha urlato "Ronnie James Dio".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2014)

Che trash, tutta pubblicità la suora che vince.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2014)

Vittoria scontatissima, non ho seguito il programma ma ho solo sentito parlare di lei.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Giugno 2014)

Che pagliacciate


----------



## Nicco (6 Giugno 2014)

La suora ha vinto col voto del pubblico, la gente vive per queste cose..."Oh! ha vinto la suora hai visto? Nooooo, che storiaaaa!!11!!1!"

Cosa se ne fa di un contratto da 200'000 con la universal?
Non ho visto la scena del Padre Nostro ma è una cosa che solo in italia si può vedere ed è una vergogna.


----------



## Nicco (6 Giugno 2014)

Vista, una scena PIETOSA e non lo dico solo per il mio ateismo ma perché veramente incoerente con il programma.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2014)

Si era capito avrebbe vinto fin dall'inizio il che ha reso il programma decisamente scontato...


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2014)

Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che se questa fosse andata lì vestita da persona comune, avrebbe giusto superato le "Blind" e non sarebbe andata oltre. Fossi in Piero Pelù io me ne andrei da quella pagliacciata di programma, non so come faccia a stare lì, soldi a parte.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2014)

L'ho sentita ieri sera per la prima volta... corista da oratorio... niente di più


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2014)

Il talent cerca una stella? La suora sconosciuta con il suo primo video ha fatto più di 50 milioni di visualizzazioni di Youtube, tutto il mondo parla di lei... è chiaro che sia lei il personaggio più di successo, ed è quindi giusto che abbia vinto.
Ha trionfato grazie al fatto che è una suora? Ovvio, e allora?
Il programma non indaga le cause, ma l'effetto: e l'effetto è che lei è un boom mediatico.
Probabilmente si sgonfierà, chi lo sa, però in questo momento la star del programma era ed è lei.

Io per quel poco che ho visto e sentito tifavo per Giacomo, una voce pazzesca. La sua versione di Impressioni di Settembre mi ha commosso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il talent cerca una stella? La suora sconosciuta con il suo primo video ha fatto più di 50 milioni di visualizzazioni di Youtube, tutto il mondo parla di lei... è chiaro che sia lei il personaggio più di successo, ed è quindi giusto che abbia vinto.
> Ha trionfato grazie al fatto che è una suora? Ovvio, e allora?
> Il programma non indaga le cause, ma l'effetto: e l'effetto è che lei è un boom mediatico.
> Probabilmente si sgonfierà, chi lo sa, però in questo momento la star del programma era ed è lei.
> ...


Anch'io tifavo per Giacomo, ma rimango del fatto che la suora ha vinto perchè suora appunto. Visto che c'è già youtube per certe cose, che senso hanno sti talent? Per dare soldi a 4 giudici-cantanti che già ne hanno a palate?


----------



## prebozzio (6 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anch'io tifavo per Giacomo, ma rimango del fatto che la suora ha vinto perchè suora appunto. Visto che c'è già youtube per certe cose, che senso hanno sti talent? Per dare soldi a 4 giudici-cantanti che già ne hanno a palate?


Dal punto di vista dello share il programma è stato un successo, quindi la Rai ci ha guadagnato. Poi non sapremo mai la verità: se sono programmi voluti dalle case discografiche per testare il gradimento del pubblico di fronte a certi artisti, se sono truccati o altro...

Per esempio Giacomo dubito abbia poteri forti dietro: insegnava canto in una scuola, faceva concerti con cover band (c'è una sua Child in Time su youtube spettacolare!), girava video con la web-cam.

Sicuramente è un programma ben fatto, un format che funziona. Sul valore artistico non mi esprimo, ma l'intrattenimento c'è.

Io mi aspetto che Giacomo entro un paio d'anni finisca in qualche band rock/hard rock/metal di medio-alto livello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il talent cerca una stella? La suora sconosciuta con il suo primo video ha fatto più di 50 milioni di visualizzazioni di Youtube, tutto il mondo parla di lei... è chiaro che sia lei il personaggio più di successo, ed è quindi giusto che abbia vinto.
> Ha trionfato grazie al fatto che è una suora? Ovvio, e allora?
> Il programma non indaga le cause, ma l'effetto: e l'effetto è che lei è un boom mediatico.
> Probabilmente si sgonfierà, chi lo sa, però in questo momento la star del programma era ed è lei.
> ...


Esattamente quello che stavamo dicendo. Questo programma, come tanti altri, certa il boom mediatico, cerca la pubblicità, il marketing e mi sta anche bene perché a questo mondo ognuno fa soldi come può. Non mi si venga a dire, però, che questo è un programma musicale, che cerca talenti ed è per questo un programma artistico, perché di artistico non c'è niente, c'è soltanto merce là dentro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista dello share il programma è stato un successo, quindi la Rai ci ha guadagnato. Poi non sapremo mai la verità: se sono programmi voluti dalle case discografiche per testare il gradimento del pubblico di fronte a certi artisti, se sono truccati o altro...
> 
> Per esempio Giacomo dubito abbia poteri forti dietro: insegnava canto in una scuola, faceva concerti con cover band (c'è una sua Child in Time su youtube spettacolare!), girava video con la web-cam.
> 
> ...


Su Giacomo lo spero anch'io. Io non ho visto niente di originale, poi se c'è qualcuno bravo, beh anche ad X-factor c'era gente brava che non ha avuto fortuna. The Voice è un pacco, ben incartato, visto il successo che ha, ma rimane un pacco.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista dello share il programma è stato un successo, quindi la Rai ci ha guadagnato. Poi non sapremo mai la verità: se sono programmi voluti dalle case discografiche per testare il gradimento del pubblico di fronte a certi artisti, se sono truccati o altro...
> 
> Per esempio Giacomo dubito abbia poteri forti dietro: insegnava canto in una scuola, faceva concerti con cover band (c'è una sua Child in Time su youtube spettacolare!), girava video con la web-cam.
> 
> ...



Quel video di Child in Time è un qualcosa di fantastico, è stato bravissimo, la canzone è difficilissima


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)

Ma c'è ancora gente che guarda sti talent??? Sono una roba oscena.


----------

